# I’m really worried about this little cat



## Kim Jackson (Sep 20, 2019)

I really need some advice 

This little kitten was roaming about where we live, very bony and flea ridden and weepy eyes, we eventually let it inside and checked our local Facebook groups for lost kittens and found nothing and asked our neighbours. It was quite late at night so didn’t call vets until the next day. No one had reported it missing.

I kept the windows open and it came and went but really just wanted to be around people and wouldn’t leave your side.

This went on for a few days until the kitten was returned to the owner as a neighbour heard via the grapevine that an old man a street or so across had lost it.

I was given the number of the old man as he wanted to thank me and all seemed well and happy ending.

I went round today to meet the man and see the cat and was met with a very sorry situation.

The man is quite physically disabled and the house is completely a wreck. There are several knives and electric tools and just trash everywhere you look and the windows were shut and he was non stop smoking. 

The kitten is there back with weepy eyes and several fleas on her face. I have no question whether the man loves this cat. He definitely does, but had admitted to me that his previous cats have all left through their own choice and live with neighbours.

He’s asked me to take the kitten to the vet for him as he can’t move, and asked me to walk it because the thing is going crazy in the house. It’s also incredibly vicious but could just be a rowdy kitten. He will be going to hospital too and wants me to take the kitten while he’s gone.

I don’t know what to do. I’m so worried about the kitten.


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

I'd think rescue or animal welfare organisations might be able to offer him help and advice. I'd also contact social services as it sounds like he needs support himself too. 

The available support may vary depending on where you are of course. In the UK he might be able to have carer go in to check on him and help him do things he struggles with, like cleaning himself and the property.


----------



## Kim Jackson (Sep 20, 2019)

Babyshoes said:


> I'd think rescue or animal welfare organisations might be able to offer him help and advice. I'd also contact social services as it sounds like he needs support himself too.
> 
> The available support may vary depending on where you are of course. In the UK he might be able to have carer go in to check on him and help him do things he struggles with, like cleaning himself and the property.


I'd happily take the kitten myself, I really loved having her and as much as I know it's a cat, she really did love being with us and when I turned up today she was on me in moments.

The man did say he was on benefits and is in and out of hospital a lot.

Do you recommend me calling an animal rescue such as rspca or a local rescue?


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Sounds like you're in the UK? If so, I'd call social services first.
I'd also ask advice from a local rescue rather than the RSPCA, as they are more likely to work with you to actually find a good solution for all involved.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Kim Jackson said:


> an animal rescue such as rspca


 No, not the rspca. I'd try to convince him that you will look after it after you have taken it to the vet, see how he reacts. If he can't move, what does he do about a tray, or does he just let it out?


----------



## Kim Jackson (Sep 20, 2019)

Calvine said:


> No, not the rspca. I'd try to convince him that you will look after it after you have taken it to the vet, see how he reacts. If he can't move, what does he do about a tray, or does he just let it out?


I have offered to buy the cat but he has declined, he has agreed I can take the cat if it's pregnant (he believes it is as it was missing for 2 weeks and is 6 months old) look after it and the new kittens and hand the cat back. He said he paid £1000 for the cat to a dealer in the next town. There's a chip to the dealer but not him which he said he'd sort at the vets. Though god knows how as he can't even get the cat there and wants me to do it.

He won't let the kitten out because it keeps running away. Turns out this is the second time it ran away and he said yesterday the kitten tried to escape by head butting the cat flap numerous times.

There's a tray and there's papers inside another cat box which was used.

It breaks my heart to see the kitten like that. From having it for a few days I know it loves being outside and came back whenever you called her and she cuddled and played. In his house it was huddled and weepy eyed from the smoke I imagine and simply bored out of her mind too.

If I agree to take it to the vets will they be able to help me?


----------



## Kim Jackson (Sep 20, 2019)

Babyshoes said:


> Sounds like you're in the UK? If so, I'd call social services first.
> I'd also ask advice from a local rescue rather than the RSPCA, as they are more likely to work with you to actually find a good solution for all involved.


I'll call the animal rescue nearby and see what's said. Do you suggest anything else I could try?
I don't want to make the man seem awful but the welfare of this kitten is really troubling and if he can't get it to the vet I have no doubt he'll just keep her locked up so she doesn't go out.

Another thing to mention is his past pets have either ran away to neighbours or died from chest infections.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Kim Jackson said:


> He said he paid £1000 for the cat to a dealer in the next town.


What sort of cat is it?


----------



## Kim Jackson (Sep 20, 2019)

Calvine said:


> What sort of cat is it?


He said it's a savannah but the thing is definitely bengal or crossed.


----------

